# darf keinen schein machen



## argon08 (11. März 2005)

hallo leute

 also mein problem :
 ich würde gern den schein machen der lehrgangsleiter kurt kraus ( gibt auch eine internet seite) bietet seine kurse samstags an. ich muss leider samstags arbeiten und komme nicht dazu den kurs zu besuchen .
 frage 1 kann man auch in hessen die prüfung ohne kurs ablegen (laut der aussage von herrn kraus nicht)
 2 ist es möglich in andere bundesländer zu fahren und dort sein schein machen (nur prüfung oder aber wenn es sein muss auch ferienkurs(darf nicht zu teuer werden ))
 3 gibt es alternativen die ich versuchen könnte
eine antwort wäre echt nett


----------



## theactor (11. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

HI,

Es muss doch Vereine o.ä. in Deiner Umgebung geben, die auch Kurse in der Woche anbieten?! Bei mir waren sie 2x die Woche um 19.30 angesetzt - also zu Zeiten, wo man normalerweise "Feierabend" hat...
Hoffentlich gibts Member mit Ortkenntnis... das wäre ja zu blöd #t


----------



## dirkbo (11. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Also hier in NRW kannst Du auch ohne Kurs zur Prüfung gehen.
Das spart eine Menge Zeit und vor allen Dingen Geld !!!! :q


----------



## Franz_16 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Hallo argon, 
du musst dir entweder einen anderen Kurs suchen oder aber du fährst in ein anders Bundesland und machst da deine Prüfung. Ob diese allerdings dauerhaft gültig ist wenn dein ständiger Wohnsitz in Hessen ist.. weiß ich nicht... kannst du ja mal unter www.angeltreff.org unter Gesetze nachlesen


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Soviel ich weiss geht es im Land Brandenburg auch ohne Kurs.Einem Freund von mir ging es ähnlich.Da hat er sich alle Unterlagen besorgt und hat zu hause gebüffelt.Dann ist er nach Berlin gefahren und hat dort seine Prüfung abgelegt.


----------



## argon08 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

hier in der näheren umgebung wird kein andere kurs angeboten hab schon zig vereine abgeklappert!! 
mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das ganze zu hause zu erlernen und dann irgendwo anders die prüfung machen. 
werde natürlich vorher mal nach den gesetzen schauen ob das überhaupt in (hessen) erlaubt ist


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Moin Moin,
lt hessischem Fischereigesetz muss amn die Prüfung in dem Bundesland machen, in dem man seinen ersten Wohnsitz hat... und in Hessen ist der Lehrgang vorneweg Pflicht...


----------



## Skipper47 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Wo genau wohnst Du denn in Hessen?


----------



## angeltreff (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Wenn Du in Hessen wohnst, kannst Du auch mal überlegen, einen "Urlaubsschein" abzulegen. Geht z.B. am Edersee. --> http://www.fv-kurhessen.de/


----------



## havkat (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Moin!

Meines Wissens ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs keine Pflicht

Egal wo!

Kannst dir das entspr. Material besorgen und dich auch selbst ausbilden (und im AB nachfragen ).
Sollte eine praktische Prüfung (Werfen, Gerätekunde) anstehen, wende dich an einen erfahrenen Angler und lass dir das Nötigste beibringen.

Mehr wird eh nich verlangt. 

Das richtige Lernen/Erfahrungen sammeln beginnt eh erst in der Praxis, also am Wasser.


----------



## argon08 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

wo erfahre ich das jetzt genau????#q


----------



## argon08 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

dieser link funktioniert nicht versuchs gleich über google nochmal --> http://www.fv-kurhessen.de/


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

LInk funzt argon08! Browsereinstellung?


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs keine Pflicht
> 
> Egal wo!



Also ich kann nur von hier (Baden Württemberg) sprechen. Ich durfte gerade mal 2 Fehlstunden innerhalb des Kurses haben, da man hier sonst nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen wird.
Es wurde auch sehr streng kontrolliert!
Ich möchte nun auch keine Diskussion anfangen, aber ich finde, daß es gut ist, diesen Vorbereitungslehrgang verpflichtend zu machen!

Gruß
Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Muldentaler77 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				Schwabenhorscht schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann nur von hier (Baden Württemberg) sprechen. Ich durfte gerade mal 2 Fehlstunden innerhalb des Kurses haben, da man hier sonst nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen wird.
> Es wurde auch sehr streng kontrolliert!
> Ich möchte nun auch keine Diskussion anfangen, aber ich finde, daß es gut ist, diesen Vorbereitungslehrgang verpflichtend zu machen!
> 
> ...



DITO, in Sachsen hast Du leider auch keine Chance, hier werden 5 Pflichttermine am Wochenende angeboten, welche alle besucht werden müssen um eine Prüfung abzulegen! Was ich allerdings mit Gewissheit sagen kann, ist, dass der Schein eines jeden Bundeslandes in ganz Deutschland gültig ist!

mfg

Rene


----------



## argon08 (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

es ist wohl schwierig eine klare linie zu erkennen!!

wie kann ich das genau nachlesen bzw erfahren??


----------



## angeltreff (12. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Es ist ganz einfach *ironie* - jedes Bundesland regelt das anders, denn die Fischereigesetze sind Ländersache. Einheitlich ist erst einmal, dass man überall eine Prüfung ablegen muss. Aber nicht in jedem Bundesland ist dazu ein Vorbereitungslehrgang Pflicht. In NRW z.B. kann man ohne Lehrgang direkt zur Prüfung gehen.

 In Hessen ist dieser Vorbereitungslehrgang ebenfalls Pflicht! Steht in der "[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]*Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung und über die Fischereiabgabe"*:

[/size][/font][/size][/font][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-2]*                                 § 4 Vorbereitungslehrgang
*Der Antragsteller hat an einem vom Landesfischereiverband Hessen e. V. angebotenen Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung teilzunehmen, der auch eine praktische Unterweisung und den Gebrauch der Fanggeräte einschließt. Die Lehrgangsdauer hat mindestens dreißig Stunden zu betragen.

Mehr nachzulesen hier (Franz schrieb es bereits!): http://www.angeltreff.org/infocente...schereipruefung/hessen_fischereipruefung.html
[/size][/font][/size][/font]


----------



## argon08 (13. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

ja gut und nu ??? hab mal die jungs am edersee angeschrieben vielleicht bieten die mir eine möglichkeit 

also ich persöhnlich finde das nicht gut das es nicht vereinheitlicht wird !!
alles kunterbunt 
warum werde ich bestraft nur  weil ich arbeite  bzw  in hessen  lebe das ist doch echt sch....


----------



## Uwe_H (14. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Meines Wissens ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs keine Pflicht
> 
> ...



In Rheinland Pfalz ist der Kurs auch Pflicht...man muss den Besuch von 34 (oder waren es 32???) Stunden des Kurses nachweisen, ohne diesen Nachweisschein wird man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.

Ich hatte aber auch das Problem mit meinen etwas unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten und habe in meiner näheren Umgebung keinen passenden Kurs gefunden. Deswegen bin ich dann zu jedem Kurstag einfache Strecke knapp 90km gefahren. Auch ich habe einige Jahre suchen müssen bis ich den passenden Lehrgang gefunden hatte, allerdings auch in Rheinland Pfalz. Erstwohnsitz in Rheinland Pfalz => Kurs in Rheinland Pfalz => Prüfung in Rheinland Pfalz!!! #c


----------



## ThomasRö (14. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> In Rheinland Pfalz ist der Kurs auch Pflicht...man muss den Besuch von 34 (oder waren es 32???) Stunden des Kurses nachweisen, ohne diesen Nachweisschein wird man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.
> 
> Ich hatte aber auch das Problem mit meinen etwas unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten und habe in meiner näheren Umgebung keinen passenden Kurs gefunden. Deswegen bin ich dann zu jedem Kurstag einfache Strecke knapp 90km gefahren. Auch ich habe einige Jahre suchen müssen bis ich den passenden Lehrgang gefunden hatte, allerdings auch in Rheinland Pfalz. Erstwohnsitz in Rheinland Pfalz => Kurs in Rheinland Pfalz => Prüfung in Rheinland Pfalz!!! #c


Bei mir waren welche aus Baden- Württemberg im Kurs, die haben irgendwie bei vor der Pfüfung kurz für ein paar Stunden den Wohnsitz gewechselt und kaum hatten sie den Schein im Sack wieder zurückgewechselt. Ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit 


			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Meines Wissens ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs keine Pflicht
> 
> Egal wo!



Nein in manchen ist er Pflicht.


----------



## argon08 (16. März 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

160€ für den kurs + 7 tage hotel aufenthalt wobei die preise nicht ganz klar waren aber schein kein billiges vergnügen zu werden


----------



## Chris`n`roll (7. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Ich finde es auch besch.... das in manchen Ländern ein Vorbereitungslehrgang Pflicht ist.
Ich habe auch alles in Heimarbeit erledigt und die Prüfung höchstwahrscheinlich besser bestanden als manch einer der einen Kurs besucht hat. So habe ich mir viel Zeit und Geld erspart, denn man muss ja die Anfahrt zum Kurs und die geringe Lerngeschwindigkeit einer Gruppe mit einbeziehen. In einem Kurs werden einem eh nur die Dinge beigebracht, welche für die Prüfung erforderlich sind und Praxis bekommt man erst mit der Zeit und genügend Angelstunden. An deiner Stelle würde ich auch versuchen in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung abzulegen.
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Klingt fast unglaublich, dass es im Umkreis keinen Verein gibt, der unterwöchig einen Abendkurs anbietet |kopfkrat 

Hast du Verwandte in einem Bundesland, wo die Teilnahme am Vorbereitungskurs nicht Pflicht ist? DAnn melde deinen ersten Wohnsitz einfach da an, mach die Prüfung und dann meldest du dich wieder um.

Alternativ werden auch in einigen Bundesländern ausländische Fischerei-prüfungen als gleichwertig anerkannt und umgeschrieben, z.B. gibt es eine Fischereiausbildung und -prüfung bei der US Army, die in BW anerkannt wird. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, irgendwo Urlaub+Fischereischein zu verbinden? (oder so ein Ding z.B. bei der US Army, die es in Hessen noch reichlich gibt, zu machen?)

Noch ein Tipp: In Hessen gibt es soweit ich weiss im Gesetz den Fischereigehilfen, d.h. in Begleitung (präzise unter Aufsicht/Anleitung) eines Scheininhabers darfst du in Hessen wohl die Angel ins Wasser halten...


----------



## antonio (7. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Meines Wissens ist der Besuch eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs keine Pflicht
> 
> ...




fischerreirecht ist landesrecht in einigen bundesländern ist der lehrgang pflicht. der schein muß in dem bundes land gemacht werden, wo der wohnsitz ist.


----------



## DerStipper (8. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> In Rheinland Pfalz ist der Kurs auch Pflicht...man muss den Besuch von 34 (oder waren es 32???) Stunden des Kurses nachweisen, ohne diesen Nachweisschein wird man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.
> 
> Ich hatte aber auch das Problem mit meinen etwas unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten und habe in meiner näheren Umgebung keinen passenden Kurs gefunden. Deswegen bin ich dann zu jedem Kurstag einfache Strecke knapp 90km gefahren. Auch ich habe einige Jahre suchen müssen bis ich den passenden Lehrgang gefunden hatte, allerdings auch in Rheinland Pfalz. Erstwohnsitz in Rheinland Pfalz => Kurs in Rheinland Pfalz => Prüfung in Rheinland Pfalz!!! #c


 
Mitlerweile muss man 40h dagewesen sein damit die Prüfung machen darf so war es bei uns letztes Jahr geändert hat sich da meines Wissen nach nix.( Kann aber auch anders sein so habe ich das verstanden) Lehrgang ist auf jedenfall gut naja ich wusste ca. 90% von dem Zeugs schon vorher ich angle ja schon ca. 7 Jahre bald 8. Aber klar wenn einer Anfangen will und dann direkt den Schein macht ist der Kurs sehr wichtig so welche hatte ich auch dabei als ich den Kurs besuchte.
Bin auch 45km einfacher Weg gefahren also waren es nachher auch 180km da meine Eltern keine 4h in dem Ort bleiben wollten.


----------



## Lonny (8. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

Hallo, bei uns an der küste ist das kein Thema ich habe letztes jahr mein Schein in 2 tagen gemacht ! Samstag Sontag jewals 6 Stunden dann Sontag die prüfung und vertig war ich  Kosten beliefen sich auch 45 € lehrgang plus prüfung #6  !! bei uns waren 7 leute dabei die auch aus anderen Bundesländern kamen !!! Ich habe dann erfahren das ich mir sogar den lehrgang hätte schänken können   aber sowas erfärt mann ja erst nach her !!!



daniel


----------



## ruhrangler (11. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

recht so, der schein aus nrw ist auch bei dir gültig, weis aber nicht wie es ist wenn du ne melde adresse aus nem anderen bundesland hast, grundsätzlich ist die prüfung ohne lehrgang zu meistern (wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil), bei uns in nrw kannste dich bei der unteren fischreibehörde erkundigen und anmelden , hier mal die nummer der behörde in essen :  Rathaus
Porscheplatz 1
45121 Essen
5. Etage, Raum 5.13
 Tel.:
Fax: 0201 / 88-32109
0201 / 88-32003 



*Öffnungszeiten
*Montag, Dienstag, Donnerstag
08.30 Uhr - 12.30 Uhr und 14.00 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr
Freitag
08.30 Uhr - 12.30 Uhr und 13.30 Uhr - 14.30 Uhr
Mittwoch geschlossen


----------



## Daniel1986 (22. April 2005)

*AW: darf keinen schein machen*

@argon08 

Wohnst in der Nähe von Giessen oder?
Hab meinen Schein 1998 auch bei Kurt Kraus gemacht. In Wieseck war das.
Damals waren die Kurse allerdings noch unter der Woche Abens.
Wie alt bist du??


----------

